# Socal Meet, Sunday Oct. 17th in Malibu



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

Posting this from another board. Mostly 5-series cars, but everyone is welcome.

Location: Ralphs at Malibu Colony Plaza
23841 W. Malibu Rd. Malibu Ca. 90265
Time: 10:30 a.m.
Agenda: Meet and Greet followed by a canyon drive and some food.

For those of you who went on the last 5er meet, there are plans to drive up latigo again.

Try to spread the word and invite other cars. Thanks


----------



## jensenh (Jul 29, 2003)

hmm, would love to go but i'll be attending Dubfest on the 17th. have fun!


----------



## heezyo2o (Mar 23, 2004)

This meet has been postponed. New time and date TBA.


----------

